# Cow Nose Rays



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

If anyone catches any Cow Nose Rays and does not want them, they make great shark bait! With the shark fishing get together coming up this weekend that would make great bait. I live in Gulf Breeze and would gladly come and get them from you. 

If you catch a ray you don't want please give me a call (Bill 485-5452). I will be out trying to catch themin the evenings in the surf.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Cow Nose? Manta?


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

its actually 'cownose ray', one word, but its still Rhinoptera either way.










cownose rays eat shellfish--and a lot of them. they have been known to bring scallop populations to near zero in other areas.

cheers.

drew


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

They are shark candy!!!


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

I wish you would have said somethng amonth ago.:banghead

I never thought I'd catch one trolling. This thing jumped like crazy.


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

That's awesome.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Just go to the pier there has been alot of them


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

Last May they had an article in the Mobile paper on how to fix and cook them.


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wish I hadda seen this post yesterday, had five of them in a group swim right up to the seawall at the pass in OB this afternoon, managed to get one on and in, then threwit back, after much wary embarassment lol....and I had to drive to Pcola this evenin, I coulda brought you the damn thing!! FWIW, guys say they've seen them there several times in the last couple days, if I get another I'll let u know.


----------

